# Massey Ferguson 230 Rebuild and restoration



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Not much on posting anything project wise but have been doing a restoration on a MF 230 have already done the differential and trans on this thing awhile back and did not think to take pics of this part of the restoration, not to mention it would of been just a scrap pile of old and new parts.

any way ill post some pics of it from here on out of what I have gotten done
so far I am rebuilding this thing from the ground up and there's not much that has not been replaced or rebuilt

at this point I am reassembling the Perkins diesel engine 

one of the pics is of one of the pistons which sparked off this project
not sure what caused this so input on what may have caused it would be welcome


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Not my night! just snapped off one of the connecting rod bolts.
guess the machine shop did not replace them as I requested them to considering I paid them to replace the rod bolts.
so I started checking them and found they are all stretched not good!
they are going to get a ear full tomorrow


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

well back to the Massey 230 project. Been awhile since I have been able to do anything to it.


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

A little surprised there were several months between your first post about this resto project and your most recent update. I always admire you guys who have the patience to do these restores.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

46mech said:


> A little surprised there were several months between your first post about this resto project and your most recent update. I always admire you guys who have the patience to do these restores.


There was a long pause between because I had shattered my wrist and had to have surgery and it took far more time to recover than they said


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

well some reason it' giving me trouble uploading pics not sure why


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great looking project! You're doing a real nice job, keep the project updates coming!
Hope the wrist is not giving you too much grief!


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

tx_tequila said:


> There was a long pause between because I had shattered my wrist and had to have surgery and it took far more time to recover than they said


Ouch!! Hope that doesn't give you too many fits in the years to come.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking good, the piston looks as though it melted, maybe something got wedged creating a hot spot. What did the cylinder wall look like ? was there any scoring on it ? Are you just honing the walls or are you reboring them to the next size?


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Rusty said:


> Looking good, the piston looks as though it melted, maybe something got wedged creating a hot spot. What did the cylinder wall look like ? was there any scoring on it ? Are you just honing the walls or are you reboring them to the next size?



The was no scoring to the one cylinder wall which was expected but it did have a very unusual wear pattern to it hard to explain but it was like inward ripples. 

the old sleeves were removable, but gave me a lot of trouble trying to get them out so I had them machined out and pressed new standard sleeves in, I reused all the bolt on parts and replaced all the hard parts and all new bolts.

I'd say these Perkins engines are a tuff engine being it was the first time it had been in to since it was brand new.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

46mech said:


> Ouch!! Hope that doesn't give you too many fits in the years to come.


It already does if it doesnt hurt a little it is hurting bad


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Great looking project! You're doing a real nice job, keep the project updates coming!


Thanks' Will Do.




pogobill said:


> Hope the wrist is not giving you too much grief!


I'm Dealing with it, they told me it would get 80% use back about half way through the healing proses but at the end the doc said id be lucky to get 30% use back because they had to remove bones and put screws to hold it together so it was really bad deal.
plus I had a knee surgery before the wrist and so I hobble and wobble a lot.

I try my best to keep on going but at times I just have to shut down and let it all calm back down


----------



## Clay (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice project. Looks like you're dealing pretty doggone well to me. 

Did you use chemicals or blasting to get down to shiny metal on those fenders or pure elbow grease?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

It really looks good!
Good luck with it all!


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry I can post any updates.
My internet is down the isp. Can't seem to get it fixed
Have been really aggervated with them 

But I have made some headway on the tractor just can't post pics from my 
Phone just won't let me guess cause I'm in a limited signal area so posting from the phone is hit and miss mostly miss but will get some updates asap.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

tcreeley said:


> It really looks good!
> Good luck with it all!


Thank you 





Clay said:


> Nice project. Looks like you're dealing pretty doggone well to me.
> 
> Did you use chemicals or blasting to get down to shiny metal on those fenders or pure elbow grease?


I used a degreaser called muscle magic which I get at my local ORiley's auto parts and a little elbow grease, well very little elbow, if the paint is old and chalky it usually takes just one or two washings with the M.M.
if the paint is still in good shape it takes a little more soaking and a bit more elbow grease.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is the final outcome update on the Massey 230 with Perkins D, Sorry its taking me so long, Now Just waiting on new seat to come in and it will be complete.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a great looking tractor tx_tequila, you did a terrific job. That tractor looks better than new!


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

pogobill said:


> What a great looking tractor tx_tequila, you did a terrific job. That tractor looks better than new!


Thanks pogobill.
It was a challenge after my wrist surgery but I got it done.


----------



## Clay (Sep 22, 2014)

Turned out really great.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks clay!
Hadent posted in awhile been really busy have a lot going on, but not much in the way of projects for now

Any how just figured I'd drop in and say hello all and Happy Holiday's


----------

